# But Can You Play The Bass?



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2007)

YouTube - Cliff Burton - Bass Solo [Cliff 'Em All]


----------



## HoLE (Sep 7, 2007)

in a Cheech tone,,ya man ,,I can play air drums,,air guitar,,air bass,,chit man,,I can play air hockey,,if yur buyin man

Keep on Growin

HoLE


----------



## TheConstantGardner (Sep 8, 2007)

Anesthesia Pulling Teeth is the name of that piece. I can play the first half of it, before he goes all crazy and shit but it doesn't sound the same without the Richenbacker sound... I priced a Richenbacker bass years ago, but $2,400 was a little rich for my blood. I played one in a music shop through a Hartke rig 4x10, 2x12, 1x15 all aluminum cones. I thought I was gonna need a towel after I was finished


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah I can play the first half of pulling teeth as well. It does get crazy tho. Our bass player has a rick as well thru an ampeg and to 2x10 cabs. I love playing that thing. R.I.P cliff.


----------



## mexiblunt (Sep 8, 2007)

Funny story. I was a very very determined 18 year old.

Actually That is the peice that got me into my band 10 years ago. I was a begginer guitar player. I learnt the whole first half of pulling teeth on guitar. 

Was at a social and met some guys that were thowing a band together, and in a small town it's hard to find enough guys, and I had always dreamed of playing in a band. They were looking for a bass player. I told them I played bass hehehe. They asked to come down the next day and play with em. eeeek. No bass? no amp? What to do? Well got myself out of bed hung to the gills and very quickly borrowed a bass and amp from long time friend. Plugged it in figured it out, re learnt pulling teeth with those big fat strings. 

Got the part in the band, they didn't even know I played guitar for about a year into our band life. Then we changed up a bit and I became lead guitar player, sweeeeeet!!!

brings back alot of memories, we've lasted 10 years, Now it seems were on the verge of disbanding. 2 of us managed to put ourselves thru audio engineering school and build our own studio, New project time!! It will be a breath of fresh air not having to worry about all the creative differences ne more. Just 2 guys writing and recording. 

Fdd have you ever played a bass? That can also be fun sittin near the amp and just letting that low e hummmmmmmm. Or lower if you have a 5 -6 string etc.


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Sep 8, 2007)

what audio engineering school did you go to mexiblunt? i'm starting mine next monday and i'm totally fucking excited


----------

